# ZuPreem Fruitblend a good food?



## CrazyBirdie (Nov 5, 2012)

Hello all, I am feeding Casey and Buster ZuPreem Fruitblend, but i had to know if it was a good food. They seem to like it, but should I keep it or not?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Zupreem is a good-quality brand. Some people don't like Fruitblend because of the artificial colors, but many cockatiels say it's their favorite pellet. If your birds are willing to eat plain pellets, you could switch to those if you like. But if Fruitblend is the only kind of pellet your birds will eat then it's best to stick with those. A "second best" pellet that gets eaten is better than a "very best" pellet that isn't touched.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I feed fruitblend in addition to seeds and veggies and what not.


----------



## Starry (Jan 13, 2013)

Zupreem Fruit Blend is the only kind of pellet my guy will eat 

He picks out the bananas and throws them at me, but he'll eat all the rest. Don't freak out if there's strangely-colored droppings! It's just the coloring.


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

I feed Zupreem Fruit to my Grey and Galah and have for ten years. They get regular vet checkups and have really good bloodwork and have never been sick a day in their lives. I know people warn against the artificial color/flavor but, my goodness, they EAT it and it must not be doing anything horribly bad to them because they're so very healthy. Recently, I started adding Roudybush pellets to it, not so much because I have any concerns about it not being good for them but because I want them to be able to eat more than one type of pellet in case there is a supply problem with one or another (to always have fresh pellets, I don't buy huge quantities of it at a time, so I ran into a problem when Zupreem had a recall and it was off the shelves for several weeks). 

Evian, my cockatiel, doesn't seem too enchanted with the fruit blend, but likes the Roudybush pellets; however, Kirby the Lovebird LOVES Zupreem Fruit. Of course pellets are just in their cages to stave off hunger between breakfast and early dinner of fresh foods and mash. I'm not really sure how much they eat. I would guess the big birds eat maybe a couple tablespoons a day. Kirby probably eats a teaspoon or two. Their consumption depends on what other foods are offered. But, I can always count on them to eat the Fruit pellets no matter what else is offered that day (or when we're traveling).


----------



## RoccoPacco (Feb 18, 2013)

*Phew!*



Starry said:


> Zupreem Fruit Blend is the only kind of pellet my guy will eat
> 
> He picks out the bananas and throws them at me, but he'll eat all the rest. Don't freak out if there's strangely-colored droppings! It's just the coloring.





Oh thank goodness! I have two new tiels and I started feeding them these fruity pellets, and I have been freaking out that Rocco's droppings were red! Good to know that it's normal! Thanks so much for clearing that up 

Man, they should really have a label on the package that warns about coloured droppings!


----------



## Sephy (Feb 24, 2013)

We fed it to Becca throughout her whole life, and she LOVED it! Howl doesn't seem too keen on trying it just yet. Like others have said, if your bird likes it, that's the most important thing.  If he doesn't, experiment!


----------



## brindle (Mar 7, 2013)

I've heard that cockatiels being seed eaters and all, pellets aren't optimal? Too many vitamins or minerals?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

brindle said:


> I've heard that cockatiels being seed eaters and all, pellets aren't optimal? Too many vitamins or minerals?


it's good for cockatiels to have up to 20-30% pellets. diet staple should be seed, supplemented with pellets, veggies, and other healthy variety  

an _all_ pellet diet is not good for cockatiels because yes they are too much. there is too much protein and over time it can damage the cockatiel's kidneys.


----------



## brindle (Mar 7, 2013)

MeanneyFids said:


> it's good for cockatiels to have up to 20-30% pellets. diet staple should be seed, supplemented with pellets, veggies, and other healthy variety
> 
> an _all_ pellet diet is not good for cockatiels because yes they are too much. there is too much protein and over time it can damage the cockatiel's kidneys.


That's kind of what I had thought. Dobby will not eat anything but seeds, how do I change this?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

this sticky thread might help you 

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=30647


----------

